# Modern Warfare 2 shock: No servers or mods for PC version!



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://games.on.net/article/7188/Modern_Warfare_2_shock_No_servers_or_mods_for_PC_version

http://kotaku.com/5384057/new-moder...-service-will-definitely-reshape-pc-community



> Call of Duty community manager Rob Bowling, also known as 'fourzerotwo', has confirmed in a podcast that the PC version of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 will not support user-created mods. Worse, it will not support dedicated servers. PC gamers will have to suffer peer-to-peer connections, just like their console-owning cousins.
> 
> Mr. Bowling could offer no defence for this move, and simply stated that: "The team's focusing on having it very equal on every platform" and "We're doing a lot of work on the back end."
> 
> Previous PC versions of CoD have supported dedicated servers. Their absence will apparently make the game "much more accessible to the PC community as a whole."



*WHAT THE F$#%* 

*Online petition* Here

*IW Officially responds:*



> Offical IW respones to MW2 PC players
> Tue Oct 20, 2009 10:37 am
> 
> "Modern Warfare fansite bashandslash.com recently reported that Infinity Ward is removing dedicated server functionality from Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. With dedicated servers and the server browser that comes with them replaced with custom-built matchmaking, PC gamers will have an online experience functionally identical to console players. Among other things, this means that clans can't run their own servers with their own mods and rulesets for their own private (or public, if they feel like crushing some scrubs for giggles) use.
> ...



*F*#K Infinity Ward!*

*From Tim Edwards at PC Gamer:*



> The news that Modern Warfare 2 will not include code for dedicated multiplayer servers, instead relying on a yet to be revealed, peer-to-peer matchmaking service called IW.net, hasn't gone down well. At the last glance, 90,000 gamers had signed a petition asking for dedicated server support to be reinstated. Those gamers are right. I've signed the same petition, and I think you should, too. Here's why.
> 
> A dedicated server is a PC usually held within a bank of computers belonging to a private company or the game's own publisher. Dedicated server hosts have been part of PC gaming for decades; I think you can attribute some of the rise of multiplayer games like Counter-Strike and Call of Duty directly to their work.
> 
> ...


 http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=225744&site=pcg


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just Canceled Pre-order Thanks
Signed petition(41098) but i will not purchase this game now..We need to send a message
I guess this shows how much better Trey Arch is than Infinity Ward..
I am out right pissed off to hear this WTF!
Seriously my pre-order is canceled and I will not buy anything produced by Infinity Ward EVER again


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Just Canceled Pre-order Thanks
> Signed petition but i will not purchase this game now..We need to send a message
> I guess this shows how much better Trey Arch is than Infinity Ward..
> I am out right pissed off to hear this WTF!
> Seriously my pre-order is canceled and I will not buy anything produced by Infinity Ward EVER again



I know how you feel, I just canceled my pre-order also.

IW has BETRAYED US!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2009)

I was gonna go pre-order all my games next week. Looks like I can take MW2 off the list. Wasn't really all that excited about it anyway..


----------



## Jakl (Oct 19, 2009)

sigh... I pre ordered... but sigh... I was hopeing for dedicated servers.. but this match making is bull


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

If your not playing like 40 people it just gets boring...I tried playing COD4-5 on the xbox but with 16 player max or 12 whatever it is it's just boring...I can't believe they didn't say this earlier...why wait until 30 days b4 it comes out...Sigh I'm so disapointed


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Terrible decision.

Hopefully COD4 PC will come down in Price soon. COD4 is one of my favorite PS3 games. As soon as PC version price goes down I'm jumping on it.


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 19, 2009)

I think ill pass as well, that's just sad.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Oct 19, 2009)

Screw MW2 and Screw IFW!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like they are going to have to Ban MW or  add the server if they want this game to sell for PC. So not getting this game.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok here is what gets me...
MW2 is based on the same engine as mw1...
And they can't make it for servers....
cheap...cheap...cheap...
when economies are like this you would think they would go the extra mile to get people to buy it...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2009)

And yet another reason to give PC gamers the option to pirate a game...


----------



## JC316 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not that important to me since I never played MP when I had COD4, but that is still bullshit. Seems like all of the publishers are fucking the PC these days.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2009)

Somehow though, i dont think they are going to care what a petition says. I hope im wrong.


----------



## theorw (Oct 19, 2009)

Of course they wont...
I hope they feel satisfaction for their stupid decision when they watch the MW2 sales being terrible while all gamers will carry on playing MW1 for the years to come...
I ll be one of them!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a MW 2 thread you know and this subject is already being discussed, so if people would kindly comment it there, thank you.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just cancelled my pre order, cheers for the heads up guys.


----------



## rizla1 (Oct 19, 2009)

how the fuk would this make it (much more accessible to the PC community as a whole) what a silly company. i hope this doesnt start a trend of pc games with no mod supportand not bieng able to pick a game that looks good to you.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 19, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> There is a MW 2 thread you know and this subject is already being discussed, so if people would kindly comment it there, thank you.



Except that this thread deals with only the server issue and petition. If he posted it in the thread you mentioned, most people would've never seen this, myself included.

This is a topic that deserves a new thread. Nobody should have to dig thru 3 pages of a thread they may not otherwise be interested in just to get this news.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very true Wile-E


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> And yet another reason to give PC gamers the option to pirate a game...



Very Very Very True! The biggest form of anti piracy is having a online part of the game that can only be played with a legit serial. Well it is for me, thats for sure. I will be playing the single player anyway


----------



## Darknova (Oct 19, 2009)

Just cancelled my server pre-order for my clan after informing my host of this. They're as pissed off as we are, IFW NEVER told them about this, even though they've been on the pre-order list for months :\


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im really upset about this. Its just sad that they decided to release this information so close to launch day.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

Petition'd. Jesus with practically fifty thousand petitions you'd think something would happen :/


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

you would think so...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2009)

great way to kill your business .. people will just cancel their preorder, pirate the game, play it for a week or so, then be done with it .. and then iw can say "pc gaming sucks, long live the console"


----------



## Muhad (Oct 19, 2009)

*DOA*


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so not getting it


MW1 ftw


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm seriously about 80% fed up with PC gaming and all the BS developers pull. Makes me mad I spent $1100 on a gaming rig when I could have built one for $500 and spent the rest on an Xbox and games. :S


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2009)

Muhad said:


> *DOA*



DOA ?  more like DBA= Dead before Arrival.

Not if i'm interested in the game even more so when it comes out it be like $60 i do think this is just cheap and thinking with the game engine being the same as MW1 some one might be able dedi out of the files lol.

Sad....


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 19, 2009)

my singature number is 53059
dedicated servers FTW!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2009)

Isn't this a stillborn for many 

Tomorrow I get my pre-order money back.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. Why the hell would they do this?
So much for preordering...:shadedshu


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

I can see the petition being shut down very soon. Seems infinity ward av already had petitions stopped :shadedshu

Info :http://www.qj.net/Infinity-Ward-shuts-down-petitions-for-Modern-Warfare-2-dedicated-servers/pg/49/aid/135316


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2009)

Then can shut it down. 

One 'petition' they will have to bow down to is the 'large number of pre-orders canceled'. 

Canceling your pre-order is the best form of protest right now.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't want to troll this thread. But like I said in the other MW2 thread. I pre-ordered the game and I'm still going to buy it. These changes aren't stopping me to not get the game. Even though I signed the petition.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well isn't that a load of BS, thanks I wont waste my money now.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 19, 2009)

well this is dumb I HATE YOU insucktyward #56293	Grant 	Narthis


----------



## Anath (Oct 19, 2009)

Yea i am pretty pissed off about this too. I use to run a cod server and had my own clan. Now any future hopes of that is out the window. It looks like I will be picking up borderlands, l4d2, and dragon age origins instead.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hahaha I hope at least HALF of those canceled their pre-orders...

$1,688,790 NET LOSS of sales.
If half from that last number posted canceled.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 19, 2009)

What the FUCK!! Dammit, I was REALLY looking foward to this game. I seriously doubt I'll get it unless this changes...signed the petition too, btw.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 19, 2009)

> The team's focusing on having it very equal on every platform"


   


I remember the Dilbert comic that also shows that:
http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2009-10-07/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are a few concerns that I haven't seen address yet.
1.  Will the PC version include all the Special Op maps like the console version?
2.  Will the PC version be excluded from getting free maps and other DLC?
3.  Why haven't they made the SP aspect of this game longer then MW?  6-10 hours was good enough when I paid $40 for MW but it's certainly cause for pause when asking for $60.

These are but a few questions that have not been address with a game to be released in a few weeks.  Those of you who are still going to buy it for the SP experience are paying more for the same length of time of MW 2's campaign as was MW.  Something to think about.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn it i just built a PC that could handle newer games and MW2 and L4D2 were going to be my purchases.

Well No more MW2. 

About the SP campaign, they don't give a crap about it, yes it'll be 4-5 hours long (we hope) but according to some sites it is suppose to be shorter than COD4. so DONT hold your breathe

EDIT: with no co-op, shorter campaign no dedicated servers. uh what are they trying to do here?


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 19, 2009)

as of right now there are 60,300 signatures
wow, talk about a profit loss...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> as of right now there are 60,300 signatures
> wow, talk about a profit loss...



Pretty sure IW isn't sweating it though, they figure yeah that many people boycotted MW2 but how many of them are actually not going to buy the game


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2009)

I cancelled my pre order, but seriously, no mods or dedicated on call of duty = fuckin fail'

way to piss on the community activision 

62552


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2009)

funny thing is this was gonna be the first CoD game i was gonna purchase so i could play online. now i am not going to. l4d2 ftw!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 19, 2009)

well there goes me buying it for PC too sometime in christmas,if the campaign is really short then i'm not paying full price for it for the PS3 either.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a feeling this will get changed at the last minute, with one of those important patches right after launch when nobody buys it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think its great what IW is doing. NOW maybe some of you realize the damage these new "next-gen" platforms are doing to the industry as a whole. 

1. Generic graphic standards for all due to hardware limitations.
2. Paying for DLC.
3. Socialized multiplayer.

I predict the next step will be to end keyboard and mouse support during gameplay.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think its great what IW is doing. NOW maybe some of you realize the damage these new "next-gen" platforms are doing to the industry as a whole.
> 
> 1. Generic graphic standards for all due to hardware limitations.
> 2. Paying for DLC.
> ...



Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Don't give them any ideas.



Trust me. Its coming. 99% of play testing is done with a 360 controller already.

Oh and I forgot this jem.

4. Equal pricing. 59.99 for digital downloads.


----------



## cyriene (Oct 19, 2009)

Is this more IW's fault or Activision's?  It seems Activision has been acting pretty crappy lately and they're bringing down Blizzard as well.  
I remember reading, here maybe, that Activision would no longer develop PC only games, so I don't know how that will affect Blizzard, but probably not for the better IMO.

It seems Activision doesn't care too much for the PC market and instead would rather develop for consoles.  I wouldn't be surprised if this is a plan to show how the PC version didn't sell as well as anticipated, and piracy is ruining PC gaming as a way to justify neglecting the system.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

Man this sucks. I'm just going to be playing Forza 3 the whole time now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 19, 2009)

ill tell you now cod 4 was a big game for clans and a lot of clans depend on dedicated servers
this will damage the game in those terms

im not surprised that MW2 is going to be download and retail price match, when really you would think it would be cheaper to distribute online so you would expect a little price cut plus there is no physical media to hold which makes a difference for some

this is stupid i cant imagine why activision are doing this, they pandered to the crowd by even creating a modern warfare setting

Did you know that infinity ward did not want to create a game based in a modern setting war?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

So basically this has turned into a hate thread towards IW and MW2.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, and rightfully so.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just sent this over to a local forum, bunch more people canceling their pre-orders and signing the petition.  

Let's pwn these nubs thinkin they can take away our dedicated servers and elite mods.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I just sent this over to a local forum, bunch more people canceling their pre-orders and signing the petition.
> 
> Let's pwn these nubs thinkin they can take away our dedicated servers and elite mods.



Agreed.

I still cant believe they've done this.


----------



## lemode (Oct 19, 2009)

I have canceled my pre order after learning about this yesterday. Hopefully the first CODMW will still be as active as it is currently.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 19, 2009)

when i said that activision as a company wanted to increase price across the board on all games no one said that was horrible

now they take away a few basic game features and people are up in arms

i support the fight to have dedicated servers and mods but i also support the fight against activison

i can sign any petitions you want but i fear the general population and console vote will crush it before it gets off its feet


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll probably get flamed for saying this:

I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.

As long as I can still start and host my own game, I don't care about dedicated servers that much.

Neither of these features are required, or even that great.

And the server/hosting system has actually become a lot better, to the point where the idea of a dedicated server seems kind of outdates.  Now, when the person hosting the game drops out, another player takes over hosting the game, I like that.  If it comes at the expense of allowing dedicated servers, I'm all for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for saying this:
> 
> I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.
> 
> ...



true but having dedicated servers is much better for competitive play. if anything this hurts the players who love a lot of serious competition and mod creation to improve the game. casual gamers (IE console gamers) are uneffected.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for saying this:
> 
> I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.
> 
> ...



RUN NEWTEKIE RUN, THERE COMING WITH PITCHFORKS


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> true but having dedicated servers is much better for competitive play. if anything this hurts the players who love a lot of serious competition and mod creation to improve the game. casual gamers (IE console gamers) are uneffected.



There are practice and drill servers that are necessary to tune competitive play for PC versions.  Without dedicated servers stuff like this would not be possible.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> true but having dedicated servers is much better for competitive play. if anything this hurts the players who love a lot of serious competition and mod creation to improve the game. casual gamers (IE console gamers) are uneffected.



HAHA you think console gamers are casual gamers? i don't i find them to be very hardcore infact i know a lot of them who have ridiculous amount of hours racked up in COD4 i mean like months worth.. it's pretty disgusting.

But i get what your saying none the less.


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> HAHA you think console gamers are casual gamers? i don't i find them to be very hardcore infact i know a lot of them who have ridiculous amount of hours racked up in COD4 i mean like months worth.. it's pretty disgusting.
> 
> But i get what your saying none the less.



No console gamer can do what any Pro level PC gamers have done.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for saying this:
> 
> I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.
> 
> ...


Not gonna flame you but some people like me are decent at the game and goto tournaments and play for hardware and money. I really enjoyed doing this with COD4 more then CS or CSS. Alot of people had very high hopes for this game as far as league play and now that is just out the window thats why i wont be buying it and i will continue playing COD4 and other games.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for saying this:
> 
> I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.
> 
> ...



That actually makes me feel abit better bout this server thing. 
I'll still buy MW2 partly as i still think MW is cracking online so was looking forward to MW2.
But mainly as i promissed my 10yr old lad i'd buy him it. Hes even saved most his birthday money to put towards. 

So as i'll be buying MW2 regardless hope its still a cracking online game.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2009)

the way I am seeing it now, if you want modern warfare you might as well buy the 360 version, it will be less of a hassle, and you can be sure there will be hacks galore for the PC version when this game comes out and no dedicated servers might = less enforcement, I think this is what activision is aiming for.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 19, 2009)

This reminds me of the FEAR2 dedicated server BS. 

I find it ironic that ATI and Nvidia keep pushing them selves year after year to make the best gaming GPUs possible while developers slowly retire their efforts to make PC gaming thrive. 

Consoles are the way of the future.... sure it's a lazy, standardized, easy to control future but you should embrace it anyway. Just like Mac. 

*signed petition anyway... even though it wont change anything.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for saying this:
> 
> I don't really care that there are no dedicated servers, or user mods.  There were no good mods for COD:MW, so I don't really see it as a loss that MW2 won't allow them.
> 
> ...



I don't like matchmaking period. I play on 2-3 servers in COD4 and they are very good servers with the same nice people.

You wont have that luxury with sh*tty matchmaking in CODmw2, you will get randomly stuck into some shitty server where everyone has 200 ping and it is laggy as hell. Also the people on the server will be total DB's and the like. Then you quit the server then wait for matchmaking to find you another crappy server to play on and it take 10 minutes just for the matchmaking system to find you a server, and don't even think about changing your server preferences that will add another 10-15 minutes to find a server.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This reminds me of the FEAR2 dedicated server BS.
> 
> I find it ironic that ATI and Nvidia keep pushing them selves year after year to make the best gaming GPUs possible while developers slowly retire their efforts to make PC gaming thrive.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry Consoles are not the future. Unless you take the fact that they are becoming more and more like PC's then they are (Hardware Wise, Maybe even Software Wise one day).

I wonder if IW did a deal with some ISP providers. Think about it, this forces people to get better ISP to host.


----------



## rampage (Oct 19, 2009)

this remindes me of operation flashpoint dragon rising and how there is no dedicated for it, the user has to host there own games. and that sucks in australia where most people are still on adsl (not adsl2) and have uplaods of 35 kb/s and quite often less, every one hosts a map and tries for 10 or more players and have pings of 100 or less then it starts up and all the pings go to shit, yay for online gaming


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm sorry Consoles are not the future. Unless you take the fact that they are becoming more and more like PC's then they are (Hardware Wise, Maybe even Software Wise one day).
> 
> I wonder if IW did a deal with some ISP providers. Think about it, this forces people to get better ISP to host.



I wish I could pretend to agree with you but all signs point to an industry shift to prioritize development efforts on consoles. They blame it on piracy and things like that but it's also simply easier to standardize their optimization for reconfigured systems. Plus they sell console games for more. This isnt new and has been slowly moving in this direction for over 2 years. Just look at all the the PC versions of console games that get release dates pushed back to help boost early consoles sales. (Assassins Creed 2...) 

I implore you to see reason...  

Mostly I hate consoles because I could never learn to appreciate a 12yo child telling me he ****ed my mom.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.qj.net/Infinity-Ward-shu...-Warfare-2-dedicated-servers/pg/49/aid/135316

Please sign the petition..... I have and its the best petition I have ever signed.

Almost 71,000 now.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats already on the first post. If all games go like this, it will just force me to start doing piracy on the console and kick my pc for gaming.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 19, 2009)

that petition was posted onthe first post by OP in the "here" hyperlink...


----------



## douglatins (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha, nice one Activision screwing up things, first 10USD overpricing, still fine, but added these two? I think i will choose L4D2 then

No way i'm playing over here in Brazil with 200 Ping, It's quite impossible to kill when bullets don't go were im pointing.
Playing on live always sucked since there arent many people over here, latency sucks, so i tried playing with u folks and couldn't, that's why i buy MP games for the PC, now not the MW2, maybe rent or borrow for the SP experience.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Mostly I hate consoles because I could never learn to appreciate a 12yo child telling me he ****ed my mom.


 Wow a 12yo too? Man I thought I was the only one.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hnm.... on the other hand, Blizzard is upgrading/improving their battle.net ....


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Not gonna flame you but some people like me are decent at the game and goto tournaments and play for hardware and money. I really enjoyed doing this with COD4 more then CS or CSS. Alot of people had very high hopes for this game as far as league play and now that is just out the window thats why i wont be buying it and i will continue playing COD4 and other games.



I understand that, and in my youth I did the same, hell I still do once or twice a year.

I don't get how you believe that this has to change simply because there are no more dedicated servers.  It becomes slightly more difficult on the admin side of things, but doesn't make it impossible.  Hell, that last LAN party I went to had a COD4 tournament, but didn't use dedicated servers, instead they used machines connected to the projectors as spectators.  Dedicated servers are not required for competitive play.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

Really though, they aim this game at Xbox 360 users. I don't know the figures, but I'm sure that 75 or ever 80% of the people who avidly play MW1 play it on the Xbox or PS3. Inifinity Ward seems to just be joining the group of game makers who don't give a rats ass about PC gaming.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 19, 2009)

74,937 signatures. Just added mine to make it 74,938


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2009)

75k sigs.. I laughed pretty hard at IW when I got home.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> 74,937 signatures. Just added mine to make it 74,938



Jesus, I was like 49,000 something this morning. That's a lot in 10 hours :/


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2009)

Getting it for the singleplayer.(even tho they announced the campaign is going to be short like the first.)

I just wish it wasn't $60 on PC, such greedy bastards.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 19, 2009)

im sitting looking at the number go up, its going up fast lol, 76K now

like 20 -50 signatures every minute


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Getting it for the singleplayer.(even tho they announced the campaign is going to be short like the first.)
> 
> I just wish it wasn't $60 on PC, such greedy bastards.



Well if people still buy it they will do it more often.  Thats what pisses me off some people complain but still buy there stuff.

$60 and you think it be short like like the 1st WTF..  AND STILL you going buy it no offense but do you need a brain scan lol ?.

Take in the ass and you still buy it LMAO...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 19, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> Thats already on the first post. If all games go like this, it will just force me to start doing piracy on the console and kick my pc for gaming.





Nailezs said:


> that petition was posted onthe first post by OP in the "here" hyperlink...



Yes, I was giving it my endorsement and updating its progress.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just signed it. 77307.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2009)

They wont take a blind bit of notice to the petition.Oh well feck em.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I understand that, and in my youth I did the same, hell I still do once or twice a year.
> 
> I don't get how you believe that this has to change simply because there are no more dedicated servers.  It becomes slightly more difficult on the admin side of things, but doesn't make it impossible.  Hell, that last LAN party I went to had a COD4 tournament, but didn't use dedicated servers, instead they used machines connected to the projectors as spectators.  Dedicated servers are not required for competitive play.



LOL He just got absolutely 'owned'! I like how he slipped in the fact that he plays in comps for money........ great  lol.  i have many words for people that do that (change to off topic just to sound cool), but just like he said im not hear to flame people either. Heads up tho, im not as cool as this cat, i have never been to a lan tornament for cash, maybe i was just out actually getting laid instead of getting fragged like you.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can someone please explane why having dedacated servers is so important? From what I gather you can still setup your own game ect...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 19, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Can someone please explane why having dedacated servers is so important? From what I gather you can still setup your own game ect...



So that you can play with X persons across the pond with ping lower than 100.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 19, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> So that you can play with X persons across the pond with ping lower than 100.



so how dose a Dedacated server bring the ping time down?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Well if people still buy it they will do it more often.  Thats what pisses me off some people complain but still buy there stuff.
> 
> $60 and you think it be short like like the 1st WTF..  AND STILL you going buy it no offense but do you need a brain scan lol ?.
> 
> Take in the ass and you still buy it LMAO...



Just took a brain scan and it told me that i played the first MW and i got interested in playing the story, so the doctor told me the most obvious thing to do was buy MW2 no matter if the MP sucks ass.(because i don't like CODs online)

Im not complaing about the game, im pointed out little nuisances that i have encountered from them.


----------



## human_error (Oct 19, 2009)

Well i'm definately not getting this now. Very few ISPs in the UK have good upload speeds so the latency is going to be horrible when playing online with other UK peeps (i get 40KB/s upstream maximum when uploading, and that's the fastest i can get on any ISP). Combined with the rediculous price bump it's made this game very undesirable for me, even though i loved CoD4.

Oh well, at least there will be more people playing L4D2 now


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

human_error said:


> Well i'm definately not getting this now. Very few ISPs in the UK have good upload speeds so the latency is going to be horrible when playing online with other UK peeps (i get 40KB/s upstream maximum when uploading, and that's the fastest i can get on any ISP). Combined with the rediculous price bump it's made this game very undesirable for me, even though i loved CoD4.
> 
> Oh well, at least there will be more people playing L4D2 now




I was thinking that same thing earlier. Im with virgin media their 10mb connection but it has a perthetic 500k upload speed ! 

Thing is here in the uk thats considered quite fast


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 19, 2009)

78465 and counting ==$ 4,707,900.00 in possible lost revenue


----------



## MadClown (Oct 20, 2009)

This is actually IW's fault, the only wrong doing Activision did was charge a little extra for it, IW actually didn't want to make this for PC, maybe they're doing this because they dont want to make PC games in the future.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

Just going back to UK upload speeds yeah. 

I've just looked at the prices if i wanted a faster internet connection.

Man we are buggered for playing MW2 in the uk ! By far the biggest & one of the fastest ISP over here is virgin media.

Well to get a 1.5Mb upload speed with them you have to go with their fastest 50mb connection & thats gunna set you back £38 a month 

Ok wouldnt be so bad but even 1.5Mb upload still isnt nearly fast enough to host a propper multi player game on MW2. Prob be ok for 3 a side max :shadedshu


----------



## MadClown (Oct 20, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Ok wouldnt be so bad but even 1.5Mb upload still isnt nearly fast enough to host a propper multi player game on MW2. Prob be ok for 3 a side max :shadedshu



On my 768 Kb/s DSL I can host 12 player matches of cod4 on shitboxlive without everyone lagging, im sure 1.5Mb can do close to 16, but then why should you, thats what dedicated servers are for, oh wait.:shadedshu


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

MadClown said:


> On my 768 Kb/s DSL I can host 12 player matches of cod4 on shitboxlive without everyone lagging, im sure 1.5Mb can do close to 16, but then why should you, thats what dedicated servers are for, oh wait.:shadedshu



Ok my guess at 6 players being about the max on a 1.5Mb upload was abit overly pessimistic. But still there be no more 50 player games not hosted in the uk anyway.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 20, 2009)

79214 

I just checked and the petition is going up by 1-3 every second.


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

What was the number that got valves attention? 65k? 75? Lets hope they notice this.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 20, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> I can see the petition being shut down very soon. Seems infinity ward av already had petitions stopped :shadedshu
> 
> Info :http://www.qj.net/Infinity-Ward-shuts-down-petitions-for-Modern-Warfare-2-dedicated-servers/pg/49/aid/135316



This link took me to a site with a popup that tried to install a virus.  Just a warning.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

A light at the end of the tunnel? Or still the same incoming train?



> fourzerotwo: Definitely made a big wave, and the response will not be ignored. I'll ensure everyone at IW sees the petitions and responses to it.



http://www.a2kclan.com/forums/?page...4612&fid=76F629A7-C845-4ABF-BBD7-0D65CAA9C864

http://n4g.com/pc/News-413622.aspx
http://gamersnexus.net/component/content/article/47-newsfront1/223-iw-responds-to-community


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

hopefully that means that this stuff wont get ignored. Or they will just stop the petitions from being created and then ignore us completely.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> This link took me to a site with a popup that tried to install a virus.  Just a warning.



It works fine for me every time. No pop ups or anything. Maybe you should scan for malware.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would Really like to see the Reaction at Treyarch I bet they are loving this...
IW can do what they want...Another studio will just take there place...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I would Really like to see the Reaction at Treyarch I bet they are loving this...
> IW can do what they want...Another studio will just take there place...



Everyone trashed Treyarch but I always felt they were a better developer. Well guess what. They proved me right.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everyone trashed Treyarch but I always felt they were a better developer. Well guess what. They proved me right.



Too bad WW2 sucks


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everyone trashed Treyarch but I always felt they were a better developer. Well guess what. They proved me right.



I also thought they were a good developer. I didnt understand why they got trashed so much. I loved all the call of dutys.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Too bad WW2 sucks



Well you may not like the era but it was a far better game than MW. It did everything MW did plus so much more.



Anath said:


> I also thought they were a good developer. I didn't understand why they got trashed so much. I loved all the call of dutys.



They were trashed for reasons they had no control over. COD3 which had a 6 MONTH development time! Basically they were handed a lump of clay and told to build a bridge in 30 seconds. With the time they had I thought they did a bang up job.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 20, 2009)

The reason I'm upset about not having dedicated servers:

Modern Warfare was the first COD game I got. I used to play game online, but that was back when dial-up was the norm and you had to call your friend's house to play. It was ok at best. When I started playing COD4 online with DSL, this was worlds different from what I've seen my brother-in-law play with his 360 or anything I had previously experienced with a pc. My favorite part about it was that I could go to the same server and play with the same group of people I've never seen or meet in real life. It is really the reason I ended up with the community (not clan) that I'm in now and have been for about 2 years. We have one WaW server and when there is no public around, about 4 to 6 of us will get in to the server and play just knifes or just pistols. Its really fun and give the game a change when its been out so long. I've played WaW and COD4 online multiple times with my brother-in-laws 360. He has DSL for a internet connection, but the game play just isn't the same. It feels slower and less entertaining and energetic (ever played 15v15 War on WaW with two good sides? Its nuts but exhilarating). I prefer much more to play online on the pc than any console any day of the week.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well you may not like the era but it was a far better game than MW. It did everything MW did plus so much more.



I don't know  

Maybe I'll buy it  (i like this smiley)


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well you may not like the era but it was a far better game than MW. It did everything MW did plus so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> They were trashed for reasons they had no control over. COD3 which had a 6 MONTH development time! Basically they were handed a lump of clay and told to build a bridge in 30 seconds. With the time they had I thought they did a bang up job.



Yea I totally agree as well as your thoughts on WaW. I think they have also supported WaW a lot more than IW has with Cod:4


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I don't know
> 
> Maybe I'll buy it  (i like this smiley)



Its a great game. Not as good as UO but what COD since then was?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> _Well you may not like the era but it was a far better game than MW. It did everything MW did plus so much more.
> 
> _
> 
> They were trashed for reasons they had no control over. COD3 which had a 6 MONTH development time! Basically they were handed a lump of clay and told to build a bridge in 30 seconds. With the time they had I thought they did a bang up job.


I disagree. MW was better than WaW.

And they had more than 6 months to develop cod3. It was in development before 2 was even released.

And which screws PC gamers over more, not having a dedicated server, or flat out not releasing the game on the platform at all?

Sorry, IW may be headed down the drain, but Treyarch has already been in the sewer for a while.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Sorry, IW may be headed down the drain, but Treyarch has already been in the sewer for a while.



Agreed.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 20, 2009)

I feel WaW was more of a nostalgic feel for obvious reasons and felt great especially the Russian story (the part where your running through burning buildings...man excited).

With Modern Warfare i felt like it had a really big Hollywood feel. (mainly cause they made it all up).

Thats just my opinion now back to on topic.

I don't think this will put IW down the drain honestly to them it's a small number of people who that they are concerned about Consoles are what they care about. Like i said that many people signed a petition but wait until the game comes out and who holds true to not buying it.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 20, 2009)

Signed>80884


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

Its 81K now but this is not suprising to me, I didn't expect it but its not suprising at all, many developers more and more are giving PC gamers the good ol bitch slap nowadays, so it should have been expected something was wrong(even though it shouldn't be that way)


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 20, 2009)

We can all agree on one thing, we can't say we didn't see this coming in regard to PC games becoming less and less, plus getting bitch slapped more and more often. Sad is what it is. Funny how they say developers are loosing so much money to people pirating games yet look how much their going to loose to their own ignorance. Bitch slap right back at em.Then one in the balls to finish it off


----------



## department76 (Oct 20, 2009)

signed.


----------



## odameyer (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy F*****G S**T, the nerve in them. Matchmaking is HORRIBLE, does Medal of Honor:Airborne ring any bells? and without mods I have no reason to play call of duty after a month or two. EVERYONE SIGN IT!


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

What I keep coming back to is the fact that they are going to have to pay for the servers that host the game. Wouldn't this cost take a significant amount out of the profit from the game? I mean MW2 Sold millions of copies. Now think about how many servers they are going to need running to support for this kind of community.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anath said:


> What I keep coming back to is the fact that they are going to have to pay for the servers that host the game. Wouldn't this cost take a significant amount out of the profit from the game? I mean MW2 Sold millions of copies. Now think about how many servers they are going to need running to support for this kind of community.



So if they sold two million copies at 60 buck a pop then that would yield 120 million. I'm sure they could afford a few servers with that kind of cash. Cost of a server becomes pocket change. They just don't want to support it or deal with, so the hell with em.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. MW was better than WaW.
> 
> And they had more than 6 months to develop cod3. It was in development before 2 was even released.
> 
> ...



You are wrong. They had less than 8 months total to make CoD3. They had more time to make UO for g-d sake. Source. Like I said Treyarch may not be the "creator" of the Call of Duty series but they did make it better than IW ever did. Treyarch added vehicles and IW took them out. Now IW dropped the whole zombie thing too. Sorry but its IW thats hit bottom.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a question? Just how many signatures do we need exactly to open IW eyes? Or does it not even matter and it is just there to show how how much pain they are causing/ How many people aren't buying?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

WaW i did not like but that might just be me.
No Cod had been as good as the first and its expansion UO.
Treyarch made bad games well before Cod3, finest hour and all that crap.

If a games not even as good as Allied Assult then that is something crap because even by the time Treyarch started making PS2 games MOH AA was already an old game.

Im not buying modern warfare 2, im not in a clan and im not a hardcore players.

FACT the campaign has been said to be the same length as COD4 which i felt was short.
FACT a lot of the fanboys have never even played the PC originals.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You are wrong. They had less than 8 months total to make CoD3. They had more time to make UO for g-d sake. Source. Like I said Treyarch may not be the "creator" of the Call of Duty series but they did make it better than IW ever did. Treyarch added vehicles and IW took them out. Now IW dropped the whole zombie thing too. Sorry but its IW thats hit bottom.



Not really. I haven't like a single Treyarch since UO. IW has been better since cod2. Treyarch hit there peak with UO, hit the bottom with 3 and has never recovered. I still think MW is better than WaW, and Treyarch had a 2 year dev time on it.

No, no, it's Treyarch that's already in the sewer, and IW that's on the way.

And what good are vehicles when they suck to use?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2009)

500,000 will make them take serious notice, 1,000,000 will intimidate them, 2,000,000 will set panic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Not really. I haven't like a single Treyarch since UO. IW has been better since cod2. Treyarch hit there peak with UO, hit the bottom with 3 and has never recovered. I still think MW is better than WaW, and Treyarch had a 2 year dev time on it.
> 
> No, no, it's Treyarch that's already in the sewer, and IW that's on the way.
> 
> And what good are vehicles when they suck to use?



Apparently you have never ran over an opposing team with a jeep while blasting "combination of the two" by Janis Joplin.  Anyway this argument is turning into a "My dad is stronger than yours" kinda bicker. Can we agree IW sucks just for today?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2009)

btarunr said:


> 500,000 will make them take serious notice, 1,000,000 will intimidate them, 2,000,000 will set panic.



5,000,000 will put them out of business because Best Buy will refuse to sell their product from there on out  

Sadly I think your numbers are pretty much probably right and really while we can try I doubt they will do anything about it, maybe in a patch down line... Maybe....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Off topic: is my avy annoying? Its starting to piss me off for some reason.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2009)

No. Ballmer ftw.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 20, 2009)

I think things could be a lot worse, how the game looks to play out in the vids appears solid and exciting to me, but then I enjoyed the hell out of MW, playing through SP many times and I was hooked on MP from day one. Now hearing about the no-dedi servers and no mods is extremely dissapointing but it's not the end of the world for this guy. If the MP is solid, and I can track my buddies via steam and join a game they're in and vice-versa, I'll be content. I don't mind dedicated servers, especially for scrims and clan matches.

I think MW2 can still be a damn fine title and extremely successful, but without those two things, IW better be very certain that the level of polish and options elsewhere are that much more worth it, and then a bag of chips. Getting this kind of negative news after so many months of hype and excitement is a very bad thing obviously, but I think there's a reason behind why they decided to announce it now...and really I still have hopes for a Steam provided dedicated client in the future, similar to how L4D's worked.

I did sign the petition, but at the same time that doesn't mean I will not purchase the game...there's still more to do in SP, now with coop stuff, and even with matchmaking a very strong MP element, all of which sounds to be a damn good game to me. Looking through all the bullshit, I still see a solid shooter that could kick some serious ass and possibly even end up with dedicated and mod support in the future, especially if things keep going this way, they will want to keep players in the game...and will give in. MW rocked, WaW was OK, CoD2 was kickass and UO was amazing, all of them I like, but I gotta say I enjoyed MW MP the most with my clan out of all of them...not many games get the fast paced adrenalin pumping experience you can achieve from MW's MP...I hope to see that again in MW2. And if it fails, well I have borderlands on preorder and Bad Company 2 to look forward to in the future, but I'm pretty confident that MW2 will still kickass, it just needs to be that much more-so if it wants to make the sales it might be losing now because of a couple simple things that are major to some, and a problem to many.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> 5,000,000 will put them out of business because Best Buy will refuse to sell their product from there on out
> 
> Sadly I think your numbers are pretty much probably right and really while we can try I doubt they will do anything about it, maybe in a patch down line... Maybe....



If it reaches 5,000,000, you're looking at a law-and-order problem. Massive shitstorm for governments 

10,000,000 = tea-cup revolution.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Off topic: is my avy annoying? Its starting to piss me off for some reason.



Looks like one of those guys, who's head you just want to put through a plate glass window for no good reason if you look at it long enough. Which is all of about 5 seconds. LOL


----------



## shevanel (Oct 20, 2009)

Good old CS days where users rented servers and ran them...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Not really. I haven't like a single Treyarch since UO. IW has been better since cod2. Treyarch hit there peak with UO, hit the bottom with 3 and has never recovered. I still think MW is better than WaW, and Treyarch had a 2 year dev time on it.
> 
> No, no, it's Treyarch that's already in the sewer, and IW that's on the way.
> 
> And what good are vehicles when they suck to use?


I hear what you are saying but treyarch has a lot of fans due to their Expansion Packs.. how many extras did you get with MW 2 for 3 extra crappy boards...and what 3 expansion packs with WaW with 9 total 6 good boards plus Zombies...
No unless IW reverses this...I promise I will never buy anything They are a part of ever again..But I will buy from treyarch As I'm sure they are LTAO at IW for such a stupid decision 
SORRY I'm gonna say IT WaW is BETTER than MW1


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 20, 2009)

85460 Total Signatures 

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?dedis4mw


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 20, 2009)

Petition'd Oh GOD what they are thinking to do.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> I was thinking that same thing earlier. Im with virgin media their 10mb connection but it has a perthetic 500k upload speed !
> 
> Thing is here in the uk thats considered quite fast



I'm not directing this entirely at you, I just don't feel like going through and quoting all the other posts on this issue.

I don't see why you think 500k is a bad upload speed, or why it even really matters here.  500Kb/s is about the max upload speed you are going to get in the US on DSL, the large majority of people have 250Kb/s or less, cable being a little faster.

That asside, you don't need huge upload speeds to host a game.  Large games with 25+ people will likely need a decent upload speed, but less than that should be fine with the lower upload speeds.

And besides all of that, what makes you think that the people with fast connections won't host games just like they are now?  The clans and such that run dedicated servers in a server room, with huge connections will miss out some, but they will likely get machines capable of running standard hosted games rather quickly.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 20, 2009)

Just signed it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Do they even know that that petition exists? How are they suppose to know about it?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

Even though I'm keeping my pre-order, I wonder how my local Gamestop is feeling, and see how many pre-orders has actually been canceled. And I live in a small town to.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 20, 2009)

HAHA, who buys pc games at gamestop!

thats for consoles man! 

Just kidding, but seriously they have a weaker PC game selection than Target or Kmart.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> HAHA, who buys pc games at gamestop!
> 
> thats for consoles man!
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously they have a weaker PC game selection than Target or Kmart.



Yeah they do. Its more like 1 side of a small rack at Gamestop here in my town. Bestbuy or Fry's you have a like 2 whole sections.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got a email from Gameservers.com since I pre-ordered a server. This is what there saying. 



> This message is going out to all GameServer.com PREORDER customers for the upcoming Call of Duty :
> Modern Warfare 2 game.
> 
> As you may have already heard, this past weekend, Activision/Infinity Ward had announced that there will *not* be a dedicated server available for the upcoming MW2 release. Since the announcement, there has been an enormous push by the COD PC community asking Activision/Infinity Ward to reconsider this decision.
> ...


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Let us know if they send you guys out an email if they know before Activision gives a public announcement


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Do they even know that that petition exists? How are they suppose to know about it?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1599867&postcount=110


*EDIT:* Almost 100K signatures! (99.841)


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah they do. Its more like 1 side of a small rack at Gamestop here in my town. Bestbuy or Fry's you have a like 2 whole sections.



Some thing i used to love about CompUSA loads of PC games.

I get mine from D2D these days as they started screwing PC users when they started to kill off EB.  And blamed piracy for the lack of PC games and not having second hand games.


All though XBox games are just as much pirated than PC games are these days but they don't stop selling those secondhand..

I even got our PS3 from egg and waited a extra week for it just avoid those a holes.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 20, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Some thing i used to love about CompUSA loads of PC games.
> 
> I get mine from D2D these days as they started screwing PC users when they started to kill off EB.  And blamed piracy for the lack of PC games and not having second hand games.
> 
> ...



Gamestop just doesn't see any profit in PC games because they can't resell them, thats what gamestop is all about resale, with the security measure pc games have today, you cant activate the key more than twice etc. they don't take trade ins of pc games they stopped a few years ago. and im pretty sure piracy is bigger on the PC than it is the xbox 360


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

103K now

but I don't get the feeling this petition will make them listen


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

They Respond!!!

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2009/10/20/modern-warfare-2-dedicated-server-response.aspx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

*IW Officially Responds.*



> Offical IW respones to MW2 PC players
> Tue Oct 20, 2009 10:37 am
> 
> "Modern Warfare fansite bashandslash.com recently reported that Infinity Ward is removing dedicated server functionality from Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. With dedicated servers and the server browser that comes with them replaced with custom-built matchmaking, PC gamers will have an online experience functionally identical to console players. Among other things, this means that clans can't run their own servers with their own mods and rulesets for their own private (or public, if they feel like crushing some scrubs for giggles) use.
> ...



TheMailMans response: FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

*IWNET is an Improvement?*

I recently broke news on a PC community member’s podcast that Modern Warfare 2 would be introducing a completely new backend infastructure called IWNET that would allow matchmaking for multiplayer games on PC. The news, by default, means no more browsing through a Server List for a server with the settings / ping you want among other things, and sent shockwaves through the hardcore PC community, leading to many more questions than answers as to ‘HOW’ this would work, and if it would really be better for the PC community as a whole.

Questions, assumptions, and speculation I intend to dispel.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is actually the biggest investment Infinity Ward has ever made into the PC version of our games. It’s also the most feature-rich PC version we’ve ever made. IWNET takes the benefits of dedicated servers and allows them to be utilized and accessed by every player, out of the box, while removing the barrier to entry for players unaware of how to maintain a server on their own.

How does it do this?

Matchmaking & Smoother Gameplay: When you want to player a multiplayer game on PC, in the past. You’d have to scroll through a Server Browser which listed every available server which was hosted by individual server admins. Each had their own private rules, mods, or ways of playing the game. Most players would also use the server browser to find just the best quality game (based on PING). With IWNET matchmaking, it takes all that into account for you. All you have to do is select the playlist (pre-set gametypes with custom rules) that fits the style of play you are in the mood for. When you do, it will automatically find you a game with the best performance, ping, and preferences based on your location and individual connection as well as matching you with players of your same SKILL. So you’re always guaranteed the best game performance for where you are and what connection you’re playing on as well as an equal game with other players of your same skill level, not rank, but skill level. It doesn’t mean you’ll just be thrown into a random game! It will put you in the game that will give you the smoothest gameplay possible without you having to manually find a server with the best ping.

Playlists and Private Matches: As I described above, Playlists are pre-set game modes and gametypes for public games. If you just want to jump into a public game of Search and Destroy or Hardcore Search and Destroy and you don’t care about fully customizing it, then you can utilize playlists to do that quickly for you. However, say you’re in a clan and you want to play a Clan match with another team, or you want to practice for an upcoming tournament that has specific rules in a private game. Then you can start a Private Match (which is essentially like running your own private server) where you have complete control over the rules, who can join, boot players you don’t want, and essentially control the entire game or tweak it to your liking. Once the rules are set, you can invite the other team in or just start it up with your clan to practice with the custom rules before the match. This now allows you to play custom games out of the box without the need to install mods, find a modded server with the rules you like, or worry about not being in control of the match.

Party System and Friendslist: Modern Warfare 2 on PC also makes it much easier if you want to party up with your friends, or again, with your clan for a match. You can utilize the friendslist to see when your friends are online, and invite them to your Party. A Party allows you to move from game to game as a group. It’s great for clan matches, because you can party of with your clan and move from public game to public game together. Or if you’re doing a scrim, party up and invite the other clan (who is in a party) and they’ll all join at once. Set up a private match together and play. It makes setting up scrims or games with friends easier and hassle free.

Cheat / Hack Free Games: The biggest benefit of using IWnet by far is the fact that you don’t have to worry about joining a server full of aim-bots, wallhacks, or cheaters. Or relying on the server admin of the server to constantly be monitoring, banning, and policing it. Modern Warfare 2 on PC allows us to control the quality of the game much more than ever before as well as utilizing the VAC (Valve-Anti-Cheat) system to keep games clean of hackers and cheaters.

All in all, IWNET adds a load of new features that the PC version of our games have never had before and allows us an infrastructure to continue to update and improve on the game post-launch.

Source


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for saving me the $$$ IW.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 20, 2009)

Can i just say... FUCK INFINITY WARD.
Now thinking more rationally...
they'll probably reverse this decision.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok they make it sound like its a good thing. But theres no getting round the fact hosting games from your own pc requires a fast internet connection ( mainly upload ) 

How main people have fast upload speeds? Not many here in the uk thats a fact.

This downside wasnt mentioned i see !


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet its going to be as crappy as Left4Dead's matchmaking system. You connect to french servers when you are in the USA and get 1000 ping every once in a while. Or you connect to LAN's when you are searching th5rough the internet and it says "you cannot connect to LAN's server class C".


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 20, 2009)

> I don't like matchmaking period. I play on 2-3 servers in COD4 and they are very good servers with the same nice people.
> 
> You wont have that luxury with sh*tty matchmaking in CODmw2, you will get randomly stuck into some shitty server where everyone has 200 ping and it is laggy as hell. Also the people on the server will be total DB's and the like. Then you quit the server then wait for matchmaking to find you another crappy server for you to play on and it takes another 10 minutes just for the matchmaking system to find you a server, and don't even think about changing your server preferences that will add another 10-15 minutes to find another server, IN FRANCE.





DaedalusHelios said:


> I bet its going to be as crappy as Left4Dead's matchmaking system. You connect to french servers when you are in the USA and get 1000 ping every once in a while. Or you connect to LAN's when you are searching th5rough the internet and it says "you cannot connect to LAN's server class C".



Exactly.

Let me just say this; MW2 is officially just a crappy console port. MEANT to be played by casual gamers.

Casual gamers have indirectly ruined MW2.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 20, 2009)

In the PC world we like to customize things ourself. We dont need IW making the decisions for us. Most of us are competent and if we couldnt make these decisions we would be playing on a console instead of playing on Hardware we built. It was a nice jester but the PC community is plain and simple not that dumb.


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I bet its going to be as crappy as Left4Dead's matchmaking system. You connect to french servers when you are in the USA and get 1000 ping every once in a while. Or you connect to LAN's when you are searching th5rough the internet and it says "you cannot connect to LAN's server class C".



+1


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Let me just say this; MW2 is officially just a crappy console port. MEANT to be played by casual gamers.
> 
> Casual gamers have indirectly ruined MW2.



So have people who steal games.  

Really, I don't care. There are plenty of options for my entertainment dollar.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 20, 2009)

with ow Castiel described the matchmaking service im muss less inclined to be angry with IW about this. it seems that we will be able to do the same things we were already doing, except for the mods. and while i understand the concern of people who have slower internet connection...that doesnt apply to me.
now, while i dont agree with what they have done, i do like(mostly) how they have modified their matchmaking service, as the current filters just SUCK!


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF, all of this, first of they rip our money with they stupid $60 price and now the ycome out with this bullshit,yep i'm definitely won't buy this game, it's really fun playing COD4 with my clan but now they have gone.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> TheMailMans response: FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU



rpsgc adds: FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU some more, IW!


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> rpsgc adds: FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU some more, IW!



+1

will i be the only one sticking to CoD:MW?


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> +1
> 
> will i be the only one sticking to CoD:MW?



No, I'll keep you company 
(though I might buy WaW)


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

after reading infinity wards statement I am very dissapointed,

its like "hey we have a server browser and a friends list in our game, buy it"

very dissapointed, but as we thought, they're not gonna do dedicated servers, so pretty much if you buy it, your gonna have to find a decent handful of servers and stick to them.


nothin but a port


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2009)

They blame Steam for Piracy......
I had to buy a second License to Play Mw1 cause i had installed it on to many computers....
Heads up asses those people at IW....Heads up asses


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 20, 2009)

KainXS said:


> so pretty much if you buy it, your gonna have to find a decent handful of servers and stick to them.



Think i right in saying online servers wont be used at all with MW2. Just games hosted on players home pc's. There for sticking with a server wont be an option. :shadedshu


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

That "interview" was a joke... starting with the biased muppet who wrote the article (calling us fanboys and nerds, etc) and ending with the lack of pertinent questions (What about ping?) due to the muppet in question doing nothing more than simply spouting IW's PR BS but without forgetting this gem here:



> West takes a shot at the motives behind some of the outrage, noting that there's money to made by selling dedicated servers and adspace on them: "It's a little dubious. Some of the people complaining are complaining with their pocketbook."



What a wanker.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Think i right in saying online servers wont be used at all with MW2. Just games hosted on players home pc's. There for sticking with a server wont be an option. :shadedshu



:shadedshu that makes me sad,


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah, your gonna have to find your friends early, build up a big friend database, and stick with that.
in all the system is a good idea imo, but it would be much better with dedicated servers


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> No, I'll keep you company
> (though I might buy WaW)



i might get that too... it's dirt cheap nowadays


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 20, 2009)

> "The Steam stuff helps with the piracy. I don't know that the matchmaking stuff does," he notes.



Is this what some of you are all referring to? I believe you are misreading that part.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

so he is saying that steam helps get rid of piracy right . . . . . I guess the game requires steam then like half life then

maybe i guess, some people are saying that you can use mods, can anyone find some info on this.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolute BS, I can't believe they are doing this. So there goes PC games maybe.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

well theres always lan, . . . . I hope


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

KainXS said:


> well theres always lan, . . . . I hope



THE LAN IS A LIE!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> Is this what some of you are all referring to? I believe you are misreading that part.


That does not make sense...Steam is a group of servers(closest to me is Chicago) If they are referring to using Steam wouldn't they be referring to SERVER use


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 20, 2009)

If the people that have signed this petition do not buy the game I am sure they will change there minds. Do the math 100,000 and rising signatures time $59.99 is a lot of scratch to lose for a dumb decision like this. They basically want control over everything . 

Thank god Dice is worming on BF3 .


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

*110K signatures*


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 20, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> +1
> 
> will i be the only one sticking to CoD:MW?



Naw I like COD WAW more. MW looks better but COD WAW on Nazi zombies is awesome for LAN'ing.

Pulled from [H]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKty5Kpf4w


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd be 110233 yo..


Now, I'm one that really doesn't like to play Multiplayer games unless  it's with a group of friends I know.. Sometimes, like forum talk, things just get a little way out of hand.. SO, I just steer clear, personally, of it.. But, that doesn't mean I don't care for those who do play it.. It's a bullsh1t move that was made, & I'll be one to sign to help anyone and everyone to get what they want... Well, should HAVE...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 20, 2009)

So, if you're stuck with a group of "young people" that ping <20 away from you, it will keep joining that server, where anyone is <11 year old.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone heard of any new comments from IW


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2009)

Just talked to a guy at GameStop saying that IW isn't going to do anything and that he expects sales to be the same.

Is the only bad part about no dedicated servers the lag? Because I know that was enough to stop me from playing online in Operation Flashpoint but for MW2 it might have people playing still.


----------



## BobBarr (Oct 20, 2009)

wow, canceled pre order, i'll go to friends to play solo part thats all i cared about anyway.


----------



## Anath (Oct 20, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Naw I like COD WAW more. MW looks better but COD WAW on Nazi zombies is awesome for LAN'ing.
> 
> Pulled from [H]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKty5Kpf4w



lmao i love these cuz they always speak the truth.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

"Why I signed the Modern Warfare 2 dedicated server petition" by Tim Edwards (an editor from PC Gamer, i.e. *not* a nobody)



> At the last glance, 90,000 gamers had signed a petition asking for dedicated server support to be reinstated. Those gamers are right. I've signed the same petition, and I think you should, too. Here's why.




http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=225744&site=pcg


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> with ow Castiel described the matchmaking service im muss less inclined to be angry with IW about this. it seems that we will be able to do the same things we were already doing, except for the mods. *and while i understand the concern of people who have slower internet connection...that doesnt apply to me.*
> now, while i dont agree with what they have done, i do like(mostly) how they have modified their matchmaking service, as the current filters just SUCK!



Are you going to be hosting all your games? If not, and I'm doubt you always will, then you will be capped to their upload speed, not yours. You get low pings, >100, and little to no lag on dedicated servers because they have more than super fast DSL/Cable. I'm thinking T1 or something similar, but I'm sure its faster than that or at least the minimum. I have 2.5mbps downloads, .5mbps upload. The upload speed is what is important and this is how everyone's home internet connection is unless their paying lots more for better uploads.


----------



## odameyer (Oct 21, 2009)

They basically just blew us off, looks like I won't be spending $60 on that piece of shit.


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow on a side note i just priced a couple of servers. I use to have my own cod server up to cod 3 and i remember the prices being a lot higher lol.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sure there will be a solution shortly, i mean clearly they thought this would have little impact on the PC community


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2009)

120,000 x $59.95 = $7,194,000. I think it would be in their best interest to do something.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> 120,000 x $59.95 = $7,194,000. I think it would be in their best interest to do something.



yeah, i was just saying they probably thought PC gamers would be cool about it (I.E L4D)


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 21, 2009)

I signed the petition even though I did not care too much for COD4 or 5.  Was gonna preorder this too but I guess I will hold off until a. They allow dedicated server or b. Fuck IW and wait for BF3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> 120,000 x $59.95 = $7,194,000. I think it would be in their best interest to do something.



even if only half of the people who signed do not buy that is still a 3.5 million dollar mistake. some executive better get fired over this!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> even if only half of the people who signed do not buy that is still a 3.5 million dollar mistake. some executive better get fired over this!



US corporations reward failure because its all a big "country club" up that high. 

 Some don't operate that way but I am just saying its no guarantee any heads are gonna roll.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 21, 2009)

To really show these guys you mean business make an order then wait a day or so well before it ships out then cancel. That will let the vendors know that we mean business and they too will complain to IW.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems that IW is really out of touch with their customers if they think that this won't really affect PC gamers. That whole statement from them just comes off as really arrogant. Like I said before, if this doesn't change, will NOT get this game.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Oct 21, 2009)

Well seems like gonna stick with BadCompany 2 then


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 21, 2009)

Now MW 2 is just for the single player campaign then... forget. We wait for Battlefield Bad Company 2, hoping it will not do the same thing as MW 2.


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Now MW 2 is just for the single player campaign then... forget. We wait for Battlefield Bad Company 2, hoping it will not do the same thing as MW 2.



DICE has already confirmed that they are including dedicated servers so no worries. I also think there are plenty other games coming out in Q4 for me not to care about MW2.

Also, dont you guys think that this would increase piracy for those who wanted to play the single player campaign?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2009)

Anath said:


> Also, dont you guys think that this would increase piracy for those who wanted to play the single player campaign?



Thats basically what i said on the first page.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2009)

It really does seem that almost all of my new games will be from EA.


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

What the? Okay... let's cripple the PC version of the game to make it equal to the console version of the game. Yeah... erm... what the fuck?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, I always enjoyed matchmaking. It gives you a chance to hone your skills as opposed to getting either killed right away by a cheater, or having idiots standing out in the open relaoding while you blow their heads off. Waste of good ammo on some stooge, but it does get your rank up, and it is funny as hell to listen to them sometimes.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> even if only half of the people who signed do not buy that is still a 3.5 million dollar mistake. some executive better get fired over this!



I bet a lot of those people who signed that still buy the game though..  But they should take notice  if they would loose a lot of money or not..  It's more about what they want than the PC gamer.

If this is what it takes to get the game you want f'em.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Wow, I always enjoyed matchmaking. It gives you a chance to hone your skills as opposed to getting either killed right away by a cheater, or having idiots standing out in the open relaoding while you blow their heads off. Waste of good ammo on some stooge, but it does get your rank up, and it is funny as hell to listen to them sometimes.


I don't care for console limits..But what you said is dead on and is actually a Total Failure from Punkbuster, I get it, they have daunting Task but it's supposed their Job right..I'm sure somebody else has a better Idea of how to get it done so I say Fuck Buster fire em for poor job performance and move on..and the noobs are fun too


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

115798

signed


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 21, 2009)

Infinity Wards got their ass toasted After that 115798 signed the petition.


----------



## javaking (Oct 21, 2009)

I a noob 2 this gaming seen and I was waiting 4 codmw2 but now I'm thinking like u guy


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

quick check anybody else having a problem getting COD4-5 to work
ERROR cannot connect to online service


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 21, 2009)

Why are you so angry about it.Just enjoy single player,personally i dont care about multiplayer,i never play it in games what got singleplayer.if you need multiplayer go play L4D or CS:1.6.what the point of buying singleplayer game for multiplayer its just stupid.


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 21, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Why are you so angry about it.Just enjoy single player,personally i dont care about multiplayer,i never play it in games what got singleplayer.if you need multiplayer go play L4D or CS:1.6.what the point of buying singleplayer game for multiplayer its just stupid.



So you could pay 40-50 Pounds for just 5 to 8 hours campaign. 

Thats really freak me out.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Why are you so angry about it.Just enjoy single player,personally i dont care about multiplayer,i never play it in games what got singleplayer.if you need multiplayer go play L4D or CS:1.6.what the point of buying singleplayer game for multiplayer its just stupid.


I did not EVER want it for the single player.....That just teaches ya the new tricks for the online matches...trust me the game itself will only really take a week to blow thru(if your new to FPS) then all you will have is online but it'll be crappy...and have like 16 player max
EDIT: i still cant get COD4-5 to work ONLINE SERVICE ERROR..CANNOT CONNECT TO ONLINE SERVICES


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Why are you so angry about it.Just enjoy single player,personally i dont care about multiplayer,i never play it in games what got singleplayer.if you need multiplayer go play L4D or CS:1.6.what the point of buying singleplayer game for multiplayer its just stupid.




SP is for when *a.* internet is down *b.* servers are down *c.* friends comeover and lastly but the most important imo *d.* if youre still on dialup.


Matchmaking on Rf:G is pretty terrible and the major reason i stopped playing it.

and this is why..

cannot chose best ping server.
lag
cannot choose fav map
cannot play with friends without a huge hassle to get it going
lag
always playing with random player (i like seeing familiar names on servers)
lag
cannot customize game time
cannot customize score limit

need i go on?

oh yeah and I did i mention lag?

It's just about the same as playing  bots when you cannot build a familiarity with your friends/foes..


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> quick check anybody else having a problem getting COD4-5 to work
> ERROR cannot connect to online service





jmcslob said:


> EDIT: i still cant get COD4-5 to work ONLINE SERVICE ERROR..CANNOT CONNECT TO ONLINE SERVICES



No, I can't either, for WaW. I thought I had finally BSOD my W7 install enough that it had severally messed things up. Now.....


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> No, I can't either, for WaW. I thought I had finally BSOD my W7 install enough that it had severally messed things up. Now.....


RUNNING WIN7 ALSO.....crashed me too


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

Nevermind, just tried and got in. The server listing in WaW seems shorter than normal, but it is a little after 2 am here. It may have been about an hour ago I was having problems.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Nevermind, just tried and got in. The server listing in WaW seems shorter than normal, but it is a little after 2 am here.



maybe a service update there has been a lot of cheating as of late
EDIT: my game is gone....I have no progress saved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WTF my profile was over written


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1051/69896181.jpg


I think someones trying to get someones attention...


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

In case everyone need more reason to be pissed off.....

Activision’s Bobby Kotick hates developers, innovation, cheap games, you



> And he’s not just setting his sights on Guitar Hero and WoW fans. Talking about upcoming and expensive Activision titles such as Modern Warfare 2, Kotick said: “if it was left to me, I would raise the prices even further.”
> 
> Maybe the choice quotes of the event, though, came when Kotick talked about Activision’s developers; you know, the guys who actually make the stuff he gets so rich from. You’d think he’d have a bit of respect for them, right? Oh no, Kotick’s goal over the past 10 years has been – you couldn’t make this up – “to take all the fun out of making video games.” How? By instilling a culture of “scepticism, pessimism, and fear” amongst the company’s staff based around the economic depression and an incentive program that rewards “profit and nothing else”.



This guy is great! You just couldn't ask for this kind of material to fuel the fire.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpYuqgECB0s


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 21, 2009)

This guy is a part of management from 14th century......


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ4NyEaiBu8&NR=1

enjoy


----------



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2009)

I wonder how professional competitions and LANParties of MW2 will work. If I'm a professional gamer, I surely wouldn't want to join a game hosted by my opponent, especially when real money and prizes are at stake.


----------



## human_error (Oct 21, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I wonder how professional competitions and LANParties of MW2 will work. If I'm a professional gamer, I surely wouldn't want to join a game hosted by my opponent, especially when real money and prizes are at stake.



They'd have to have the host as a non-competing player, where all competetive players would connect to the host which will be left idle/spectating.

Or, more likely, they won't have professional MW2 tourneys - it's not like there aren't enough good FPS games out there which are far more accomodating to competative matches (does MW2 have anything unique for MP anyway?)


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't know about the MW2's multiplayer, But MW's multiplayers was pretty much blood pumping.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 21, 2009)

this video pretty much summs up what they did and its funny lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUvScqbTB08&feature=related


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2009)

wish i could watch yutube at school will have to watch at home hats fun that pic Boycott MW2 ima have to get on and join some games to bad i suck at shooters online i get my face blown off in like 2 sec.   im more of a SP person


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ4NyEaiBu8&NR=1
> 
> enjoy


&


> *KainXS*: this video pretty much summs up what they did and its funny lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUvScqbTB08&feature=related



LMFAO 

A sneak peek at the finished MW2 front cover for pc   . http://i35.tinypic.com/n51r7t.jpg

.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> &
> 
> A sneak peak at the finished MW2 front cover for pc   . http://i35.tinypic.com/n51r7t.jpg
> 
> .



hahaha you made me lough!


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Are you going to be hosting all your games? If not, and I'm doubt you always will, then you will be capped to their upload speed, not yours. You get low pings, >100, and little to no lag on dedicated servers because they have more than super fast DSL/Cable. I'm thinking T1 or something similar, but I'm sure its faster than that or at least the minimum. I have 2.5mbps downloads, .5mbps upload. The upload speed is what is important and this is how everyone's home internet connection is unless their paying lots more for better uploads.



im on a 16Mb/3Mb connection, so i CAN host all my games. but like i said, i still think the matchmaking service is a good idea, but horrible w/o the dedicated servers.


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> [BRAGGING], [BRAGGING]. but [wtf... started a sentence with but?  Somehow matchmaking is a good thing?  Looks like someone has never played SF4 on PC or WaW on the console.], but horrible w/o the dedicated servers.



There wasn't much I could understand what with all of the bragging and opinions, but I agree MW2 will be horrible without dedicated servers.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> There wasn't much I could understand what with all of the bragging and opinions, but I agree MW2 will be horrible without dedicated servers.



LMAO


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

> In a royal dispute between gamers and Infinity Ward, developers such as DICE saw an opportunity to release a statement reiterating their support for dedicated servers in Battlefield games. What set off some employees in DICE was a recent twitter post by an Infinity Ward developer:
> "Seriously, people, grow up. The stunts you people are pulling only hurts your case and gets you nowhere .about 6 hours ago from TweetDeck"
> The post came from IW_hyphen a.k.a. Mr. William Cho, Developer over at Infinity Ward. From one side, it is impressive how overall simplification of Internet communication is returning us to inter-human communication known as the "online caveman".
> 
> ...



source


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

KainXS said:


> this video pretty much summs up what they did and its funny lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUvScqbTB08&feature=related



is it true whats said in this video...that you need steam for MW2? if so i will never buy it, i HATE steam...it locks up and lags my system, and makes ALL games unplayable for me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> is it true whats said in this video...that you need steam for MW2? if so i will never buy it, i HATE steam...it locks up and lags my system, and makes ALL games unplayable for me



Then something is wrong with your system then. Not Steam.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 21, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I did not EVER want it for the single player.....That just teaches ya the new tricks for the online matches...trust me the game itself will only really take a week to blow thru(if your new to FPS) then all you will have is online but it'll be crappy...and have like 16 player max
> EDIT: i still cant get COD4-5 to work ONLINE SERVICE ERROR..CANNOT CONNECT TO ONLINE SERVICES



Man, when i finish single player missions,i delete game i dont play multiplayer,its not intresting to play it.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then something is wrong with your system then. Not Steam.



while possibly true, steam is the only program/game i have issues with...

but my question still isnt answered

is steam required for MW2?


----------



## KainXS (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> while possibly true, steam is the only program/game i have issues with...
> 
> but my question still isnt answered
> 
> is steam required for MW2?



all the info we have points to yes so far


I gots no prob with steam


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> while possibly true, steam is the only program/game i have issues with...
> 
> but my question still isnt answered
> 
> is steam required for MW2?



Yes. I believe so man. Sorry dude.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

wow, total bummer. i was planning on waiting till the price came down and then getting mw2...but now it looks like its completely dead to me

damn IW! F**K IW!!


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

I love steam but I am still not getting this game.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> im on a 16Mb/3Mb connection, so i CAN host all my games. but like i said, i still think the matchmaking service is a good idea, but horrible w/o the dedicated servers.



That's a sweet internet connection speed. Wish I had that kind around here. Problem is, unless your the host which you have no control over, that speed won't matter if I'm the host with my 50mbps upload speeds. You'll still have a 300 ping while I have 0 or close to it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

*Mark your calenders: November 4, 2009 Live Chat Session with MW2 developers*

It just keeps getting better and better. Got to remember to tune in for this one.

http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Gaming/Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-Live-Chat-Session/td-p/58865


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

Why didn't it just use TF2's system? It is dedicated servers with steam validation.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 21, 2009)

They have already decided not believe that goes back I have never seen a game change after thousands of complaints from fans, hardcore pro players, occasionally players or whoever.

I take this opportunity to tell to Cliffy B from EPIC ( Gears of War 2 was one of the first games to introduce the matchmaking )  

That the idea of matchmaking is the most stupid that ever invented made by assholes, incompetent and without a real passion for games, who have never had a PC to play.

And that is the same for Inifinity Ward. Do not do even the PC version you will not be selling it.


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Why didn't it just use TF2's system? It is dedicated servers with steam validation.



Yea that would make much more sense. I would much rather have some kind of drm validation system than no dedicated servers but thats just me.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2009)

A) I Don't mind paying more for a great game. The abaility to play a game more than once, with a different scenario and or outcome is great, thus multi-player is great, mods are great.

B) The steam idea with TF2 is golden. But I still like matching, on the 360 on matched rank games you can still invite friends in to play. Halo PC games were a breeze to host, and required little system resources/bandwidth. CS:S is a bitch, and requires much more bandwidth.

3) Meow.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 21, 2009)

I love how left 4 dead does it. Have a lobby system for people that like matchmaking(I'll admit, I like matchmaking, but I like dedicated servers more), and a server browser for people who like dedicated servers. I think if they had both, I'd find myself in the lobby system with my friends more often, honestly..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I love how left 4 dead does it. Have a lobby system for people that like matchmaking(I'll admit, I like matchmaking, but I like dedicated servers more), and a server browser for people who like dedicated servers. I think if they had both, I'd find myself in the lobby system with my friends more often, honestly..



With left4dead its atleast slightly more logical because *L4D uses servers in its matchmaking and not peer to peer like MW2*. L4D's problem is you connect to servers a continent away, half of the time, and have to restart because 400+ ping sucks.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2009)

So a server is all you want? What if they called their main stats comuter assembly a server? Ahhhhh!!!!


We have a couple servers at work, different application though....


The servers argument is pointless. Who cares? Buy faster internet if you want to host. Fiber is available to many, DSL, Cable.


P2P still requires a central node, that tracks users, and I am sure they will still allow games between friends, and password locked games, if not then only allow your friends IP's to connect. Same result, just as easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> So a server is all you want? What if they called their main stats comuter assembly a server? Ahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> We have a couple servers at work, different application though....
> ...



how many people can afford a home internet connection to reliably host a 32 man server? that is the entire point of renting a dedicated server and thus distributing the cost out to clan members who pay like $5 a month for reliable access. now you will have a bunch of crappy cable modem servers where when the person hosting it starts to lose they shut it down mid-game and piss everyone off.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> So a server is all you want? What if they called their main stats comuter assembly a server? Ahhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> We have a couple servers at work, different application though....
> ...



Do you understand how many people in the USA actually have access to a good enough internet connection to host at good ping with a considerable amount of players? 

About 2% of the US market: http://www.dslreports.com/gmaps/fios

Now assuming that 2% all decided to host we might be doing okay. Otherwise its BS and you know it.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Do you understand how many people in the USA actually have access to a good enough internet connection to host at good ping with a considerable amount of players?
> 
> About 2% of the US market: http://www.dslreports.com/gmaps/fios
> 
> Now assuming that 2% all decided to host we might be doing okay. Otherwise its BS and you know it.



just checked on that FIOS connection and its maximum upload speed is 5MB (dependant on location aswell of course)... whats that gonna be good for...24 player server maybe?


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)

From the IW forums



			
				IW_Scriptacus said:
			
		

> The following applies to Playlists:
> 
> - the map: Not directly, though you can vote to skip maps that you dislike. Additionaly, we can update the playlists based on player feedback. (e.g. if people dislike playing Highrise in SD, we can remove it)
> - the min players: Each playlist has a minimum and a maximum number of players.
> ...



16 max players it is.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 21, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> From the IW forums
> 
> 
> 
> 16 max players it is.





jesus thats even worse... 16 player multiplayer


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> jesus thats even worse... 16 player multiplayer



16 player would be a stretch on P2P connections. I am thinking 8 comfortably but they better be in the same metropolitan area.


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry I just had to chime in.
16 players MAX...
No dedicated servers, mods etc...
And a single player less than 6 hours....
Your joking right....right........right?????
cr³p...... per-order cancelled...

How can someone be so simple....?
This has to be the shortest list of bad mistakes ever...lol
Money is ruler here and MF2 is the latest victim.

Actually the only thing dying here is PC gaming... sad really...


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> It just keeps getting better and better. Got to remember to tune in for this one.
> 
> http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Gaming/Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-Live-Chat-Session/td-p/58865



oh man. they are going to have a huge headache after that..


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> Actually the only thing dying here is PC gaming... sad really...



No its not, and if you think so i'll take your i7 rig.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Do you understand how many people in the USA actually have access to a good enough internet connection to host at good ping with a considerable amount of players?
> 
> About 2% of the US market: http://www.dslreports.com/gmaps/fios
> 
> Now assuming that 2% all decided to host we might be doing okay. Otherwise its BS and you know it.



So a bridged connection is unacceptable? Unless if I am mistaken P2P means the group connected to the server is only using a common timestamp, and each node is sending a datastream to other players with only vector information so the server load is miniscule.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

Steevo said:


> So a bridged connection is unacceptable? Unless if I am mistaken P2P means the group connected to the server is only using a common timestamp, and each node is sending a datastream to other players with only vector information so the server load is miniscule.



P2P means no server except for validation(making sure you have a genuine key) and statistics gathering. Otherwise it would be server to peer and not Peer to peer. Latency is the deal breaker. If everybody's computer had something for TCP/IP offloading like a Killer NIC, it would be fine if the software was written perfectly to utilize it. But thats not what we are working with.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, maybe it isn't 16 player max after all but no actual value, still keeping us all in the dark.



			
				IW_Scriptacus said:
			
		

> The information being quoted was an example and is not the official limit.



*EDIT:* Some more info from a PM sent to above IW representative

*Question*


> I've been trying to determine if these are all listen servers run locally by one client or hosted on IW.Net. If the host drops, does the game end? Does IW.Net "test" the host to see if they have adequate system and/or bandwidth to handle the load? If peer-to-peer, is there some type of "load distribution" or is everything in the hands of the "host"? Thanks in advance if you can answer these questions.



*Answer*


> *Locally hosted*, chosen by IWNet based on a number of criteria (ping, bandwidth, CPU, etc...) The game includes host migration for cases when the host leaves.




Number of 1-star review rises to 126 (Spore anyone?)
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0021AETOU/?tag=tec053-21

Number or signatures on the petition:
127.426


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

> Locally hosted, chosen by IWNet based on a number of criteria (ping, bandwidth, CPU, etc...) The game includes host migration for cases when the host leaves.



But that could mean the game ends and goes to lobby if host leaves. What if the host was the only one on the server that had an adequate connection??? Rage Quits.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 21, 2009)

I just sighned the petetion for MW2 DEDIE'S omg if you guys have ever play gears of war PC online you would drop on the floor dieing right now. That game has no dedi's and THE MULTI IS TRASH in almost every server.

I realized i might rape with hosting sense i have a 17mb upload speed on my FIOS network


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't believe anyone is defending this junk.  We should start flipping cars or something more productive than siding with the enemy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 21, 2009)

Player hosted local servers? That's it? They're not even getting their own servers up? Why not just have dedicated servers? This doesn't make any sense. This is either a PR stunt to get attention, or they really are that god damn stupid.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Unleash teh 31337 h4x0rz upon their fortress!

Meh, I don't care anymore. I don't really understand why everyone's flipping out about it either, it's not like this kind of disregard for PC gaming is a new occurrence.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 21, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> But that could mean the game ends and goes to lobby if host leaves. What if the host was the only one on the server that had an adequate connection??? Rage Quits.



No because IW did state and show that if a HOST leaves the game it will migrate to the next best host so they got that covered.


----------



## SirJangly (Oct 21, 2009)

Name 	        Gaming Name
127674. 	Joshua Huntington 	JanglyPangly


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Unleash teh 31337 h4x0rz upon their fortress!
> 
> Meh, I don't care anymore. I don't really understand why everyone's flipping out about it either, it's not like this kind of disregard for PC gaming is a new occurrence.



disregard for pc gaming isnt a new occurrence, but this move is unprecedented. we are talking about a MAJORLY successful gaming franchise being stripped of any reliable multiplayer dedicated servers. i simply cannot believe it.


----------



## SirJangly (Oct 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> disregard for pc gaming isnt a new occurrence, but this move is unprecedented. we are talking about a MAJORLY successful gaming franchise being stripped of any reliable multiplayer dedicated servers. i simply cannot believe it.



Isn't it simply a matter of some small code being implemented to allow dedicated servers?  I mean, I can't imagine it takes a significant amount of work to allow them.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

I knew the SP was going to be short, but its probably going to be as awesome as the first.

The biggest problem im having is that it seems they're trying to rip everyone off. I mean it seems like there trying to give us as little as possible, yet still charge a premium $60 price for it. But they know at the end of the day they can do it, cause the game is hyped to infinity. So no matter what, its gonna sell. People can make all the petitions in the world, they could careless, cause they know when it comes down to it, its gonna have sales through the roof, whether or not you bought it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 21, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> No because IW did state and show that if a HOST leaves the game it will migrate to the next best host so *they got that covered.*



Covered? Yes. Covered in shit.....

One host has Fios with a 15 players connected. 15 players have typical cable...... latency jumps to 600+ when the host leaves. You should get what we are talking about by now. BTW Just the action of switching hosts without using a dedicated server is enough to crash a client with 8 or more people easily.

Unless the development team is so good they rewrote the laws of networking while they were at it. Then I would be quite impressed and amazed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Isn't it simply a matter of some small code being implemented to allow dedicated servers?  I mean, I can't imagine it takes a significant amount of work to allow them.



i wonder if it has something to do with a corporate policy where they want all games to be equal across platforms. im guessing they dont want to show favor toward consoles or pc gamers. maybe they think it is bad business. but clearly tens of thousands of people truly boycott the PC version then they will lose money over this policy.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I knew the SP was going to be short, but its probably going to be as awesome as the first.
> 
> The biggest problem im having is that it seems they're trying to rip everyone off. I mean it seems like there trying to give us as little as possible, yet still charge a premium $60 price for it. But they know at the end of the day they can do it, cause the game is hyped to infinity. So no matter what, its gonna sell. People can make all the petitions in the world, they could careless, *cause they know when it comes down to it, its gonna have sales through the roof, whether or not you bought it.*



nah it'll have the most pirated award and because people will DL it just to play the SP.


xbox 360 version will have enormous sales.

then the next game they release will either have dedicated servers or it won't be on PC at all.

either way "we" lose...


i don't know, but if its a physx by nvidia game I'd boycott it for that alone. <-- sarcasm


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2009)

i had to do it  IW peed all over us


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> nah it'll have the most pirated award and because people will DL it just to play the SP.
> 
> 
> xbox 360 version will have enormous sales.
> ...



Infinity Ward doesn't care. They *know*, they are going to have fantastic sales with or without the PC. Pirated or not is not going to cross their minds,its sales that matter and thats what they're going to get, you think they're going to lose any sleep over a few hundred thousand canceled preorders?, hells no.

All they're doing is putting everyone on the level of the consoles, yet the game is so mainstream that its not like it actually matters to them or the majority of the people buying the game.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

When a company starts to not "care" about a "few" 100,000 of it's customers then anyone who buys from that company is a fucking fool.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> When a company starts to not "care" about a "few" 100,000 of it's customers then anyone who buys from that company is a fucking fool.



That's the majority of the industry. You only see a select few that actually gives a damn about everyone besides themselves and how it pertains to their own wallets.

You just have to see that when a company has a huge upcoming hit such as MW2 the last thing they care about is appealing to certain people or platforms, its one game for all, if you don't like it don't look at it, because its really not going to be hurting there wallets if you or other pc gamers don't pick up the game.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

Right on.

I'll be looking forward to playing SP.. it's gonna be fun!

ot: im so addicted to fortress forever atm , anyone looking for something fun to play i reccomend it. Find me in the Talos group or Old timers servers.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2009)

Heh, they could be turning 100,000 buyers into 100,000 pirates and griefers. Pirate the game, play the game like an asshole so no one can enjoy it properly. Teamkilling people that support this company's decisions sounds kind of fun to me. I wouldn't bother wasting my time, but I can imagine those who would.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

Twice Ive been called an asshole today.. wtf. lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2009)

When you see "asshole" written on a forum, it doesn't mean it's directed at you. I'm speaking hypotheticals


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

I know I know. I was in between the lines.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, never think that.. lol.. Asshole was termed as not caring.. Or from Erocker it could be.. I sex you up.. 

Yeah, I'm with you Rockz.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Right on.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to playing SP.. it's gonna be fun!



Agreed.(whether pirated or not)



> Heh, they could be turning 100,000 buyers into 100,000 pirates and griefers. Pirate the game, play the game like an asshole so no one can enjoy it properly. Teamkilling people that support this company's decisions sounds kind of fun to me. I wouldn't bother wasting my time, but I can imagine those who would.



True, tho i think it would be hard to find anyone that actually supports what they're doing.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm like that reporter in Saving private Ryan, you know the scared shitless one?

I play COD4 in that way.. I like to creep around and just take in all of the details and see what happens.. so a 6 hour game to most of you might take me an hour a day for 2 months.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00269QLJ2/?tag=tec06d-20

If you scroll to the bottom of the page, some of the tags are great


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00269QLJ2/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> If you scroll to the bottom of the page, some of the tags are great



Aye.



shevanel said:


> When a company starts to not "care" about a "few" 100,000 of it's customers then anyone who buys from that company is a fucking fool.



They're already swimming in money, what's $6.000.000 (or so) to them? Small change.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I'm like that reporter in Saving private Ryan, you know the scared shitless one?
> 
> I play COD4 in that way.. I like to creep around and just take in all of the details and see what happens.. so a 6 hour game to most of you might take me an hour a day for 2 months.



60 hours?


----------



## Muhad (Oct 22, 2009)

Let us all bow our heads and have a minuite of silence to express our love of a game that has gone to Heaven.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00269QLJ2/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> If you scroll to the bottom of the page, some of the tags are great



What tags


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> I can't believe anyone is defending this junk.  We should start flipping cars or something more productive than siding with the enemy.





Soylent Joe said:


> Unleash teh 31337 h4x0rz upon their fortress!



 

Does anyone have a good example, video, or quote as to how bad the lag/ping is going to impact the multiplayer compared to what we have?

I try to explain this to my friends, but I just get this blank stare cause they mainly have experienced multiplayer on a console and don't understand the impact of all this. Plus, I'm not really good at explaining some of the details at times.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2009)

the lag will be terrible. home internet connections (cable/fios) cannot handle all the latency of multiplayer games like a dedi server can. and bandwidth alone wont maky any real difference. it is all about ping rate and dedi servers are setup on massive internet backbones. pc gamers will certainly not enjoy online game play nearly as much which means less pc gamers will buy it. console gamers, IE casual gamers, dont really care and i think actually prefer the lag cause when they host it makes them look leet.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2009)

i have a 360 so i have no hatred for consoles but i have a bunch of console gamers calling me names because of this

rather intelligent people NOT

"get over it" "fuck off and dont buy it then" "no body cares"

they just dont reply when i say here is the link to the petition which clearly shows a lot of people give a damn!

EDIT: there are plenty of other games that deserve my money and time, what pisses me off to add to this they expect people to buy DLC on top of the game deliberately holding back content to sell it, COD 1 and 2 had huge mod communities maps, skins and textures, game tweaks also.

APPARENTLY the average owner of world at war spent $9 on DLC for COD games


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i have a 360 so i have no hatred for consoles but i have a bunch of console gamers calling me names because of this
> 
> rather intelligent people NOT
> 
> ...



They tell you to fuck off? 

That stuff is not tolerated in my friend circles. Sounds like a bunch of stupid kids.

I bought map pack 3 for cod WAW. I thought it was worth the money. Rare that I feel that way though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> They tell you to fuck off?
> 
> That stuff is not tolerated in my friend circles. Sounds like a bunch of stupid kids.
> 
> I bought map pack 3 for cod WAW. I thought it was worth the money. Rare that I feel that way though.



real life and forums wherever, i just hear people telling me that im wrong when i discuss the situation, how can over 100,000 people be wrong! then they dont answer back to me at all after i school them lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2009)

Your "console gamer friends" are the perfect representation of society overall. They don't care. They'll pay for whatever is marketed towards them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Your "console gamer friends" are the perfect representation of society overall. They don't care. They'll pay for whatever is marketed towards them.



My best mate held back on reacting like those people but i felt like he wanted to tell me to grow up or something. 

I mentioned the whole situation and i wasnt looking forward to the game or buying it and then said so are you buying it then? his answer was, "Im buying it but only because everyone else is."

Typical that is, just because its popular. Hes bought plenty of crap games on marketing and hype and in the past he has called me a games snob! Cheeky SOB 
Some mate he is! But at least he lets me borrow his average games, complete them then laugh as i didnt have to pay for it. Score 1 back for me lol.


You get COD fanboys who havnt even played the first 2, only 4 and world at war.
DLC should be about expanding on the game not just one item or one map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> how can over 100,000 people be wrong!


 Obama.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Obama.



is hated by over 100,000 idiots.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> is hated by over 100,000 idiots.


Was voted in by many times more idiots than what currently hate him.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Was voted in by many times more idiots than what currently hate him.



The Kung Fu is strong in this one.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 22, 2009)

pre order cancelled, if they change it, perhaps, it took me forever to warm up to world at war, this pushes it over the edge, ifw is killing the cod series with this move, what a waste, who the hell thought of this idea anyways, he should be lynched


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Kung Fu is strong in this one.



Wu Tang Clan's bloodline lives on in the hearts of the strong!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Was voted in by many times more idiots than what currently hate him.



I didn't start the shit storm, I answered it. Idiots by the definition describe everyone in one way or another yourself included.

You have to break it down by what you think the action implies. Of course mailman is just trying to get another infraction by starting a shit storm. You being on the joker's side is your choice. I am sure he loves the company.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I didn't start the shit storm, I answered it. Idiots by the definition describe everyone in one way or another yourself included.
> 
> You have to break it down by what you think the action implies. Of course mailman is just trying to get another infraction by starting a shit storm. You being on the joker's side is your choice. I am sure he loves the company.



I just thought it a funny way to counter. Couldn't care less about who voted for him. Would've said the same thing if McCain was voted in.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I didn't start the shit storm, I answered it. Idiots by the definition describe everyone in one way or another yourself included.
> 
> You have to break it down by what you think the action implies. Of course mailman is just trying to get another infraction by starting a shit storm. You being on the joker's side is your choice. I am sure he loves the company.



Calm down DaedalusHelios. It was a joke. You Obama supporters are so sensitive. 

FYI if I wanted another infraction I have much more colorful ways of doing it. Now look at my avy. LOOK AT IT!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Calm down DaedalusHelios. It was a joke. You Obama supporters are so sensitive.
> 
> FYI if I wanted another infraction I have much more colorful ways of doing it.



Those who cannot debate policy try to defame a man by a more desperate means. The pillars of the right say Obama hates white people(said by Glenn Beck) and is Hitler(said by Rush Limbaugh). Its pathetic and shows a desperate effort lacking any moral backing. They try to say he has connections to everybody that has ever shaken his hand and put it into cooked up youtube videos/hate speech. Thats only the half of the push to destroy the presidency's image without any facts or policy knowledge. The average person lacks a background in political science so they are swayed by bullshit getting thrown without "fact checking" or understanding the techniques to get things ignored or brushed aside onto the public and believed to be some conspiracy rather than being confronted with real fact checking. Half of it gets debunked by places like snopes thankfully. 

You want to defame the president just read about his connections to banking and how the financial market is still vastly unregulated. The banking sector were huge financial backers of Obama. Don't just use simple insults thrown in.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Those who cannot debate policy try to defame a man by a more desperate means. The pillars of the right say Obama hates white people(said by Glenn Beck) and is Hitler(said by Rush Limbaugh). Its pathetic and shows a desperate effort lacking any moral backing. They try to say he has connections to everybody that has ever shaken his hand and put it into cooked up youtube videos/hate speech. Thats only the half of the push to destroy the presidencies image without any facts or policy knowledge. The average person lacks a background in political science so they are swayed by bullshit getting thrown without "fact checking" or understanding the techniques to get things ignored or brushed aside onto the public and believed to be some conspiracy rather than being confronted with real fact checking. Half of it gets debunked by places like snopes thankfully.
> 
> You want to defame the president just read about his connections to banking and how the financial market is still vastly unregulated. *Not simple insults thrown in without a total disregard for human decency.*


Umm, that was the purpose of the joke. It was meant to be a simple jab, not a full-on presidential discussion. Quit taking it so seriously.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The average person lacks a background in political science so they are swayed by bullshit getting thrown without "fact checking" or understanding the techniques...



Who says nobody listens to Air America?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Umm, that was the purpose of the joke. It was meant to be a simple jab, not a full-on presidential discussion. Quit taking it so seriously.



I take the political system seriously because I am involved in it. You are probably just a voter so you will see it in another light.




MT Alex said:


> Who says nobody listens to Air America?



I don't, but I have heard of it. Its a bunch of city folk yappin bout politics. Them damn liberals read a bunch of books in stuff. I don't do well in cities. Do you Alex?


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2009)

Topic topic topic, please and thank you.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> Topic topic topic, please and thank you.



Do you think we could reverse engineer the COD4 dedicated server files to make a hacked COD 6 Dedicated server option and just bypass the IW BS?  Basically the same engine right? That makes it similar on the server side.....?


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Do you think we could reverse engineer the COD4 dedicated server files to make a hacked COD 6 Dedicated server option and just bypass the IW BS?  Basically the same engine right? That makes it similar on the server side.....?



Hehehe, now that's good thinking!  Think ATI main card activating PhysX with modded drivers, but instead of evil nV taking away physX support... evil IW is taking away dedicated server support.  HACK AWAY!!!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's not get this political, there's enough failure in this thread already! Enough said. 

And getting back on topic, the MW2 issue sucks, hacking into Activision was a stupid move, I signed the petition when it was about 2.3K, great, wonderful, amazing, is it gonna make a difference? No. Does this mean the game will suck? Hell no. But I will be watching after release, and when it's at a value I deem worth it, I'll pick it up. Having no dedicated servers is a crap mentality for a pc game as I agree with many, but at the same time, maybe steam will have the solution. I don't hate steam, it's treated me extremely well for years, never an issue with it, so more power to them and I'd rather have their VAC than PB any day. Evenbalance needs to learn a thing or two about making anti-cheat work against those that cheat without as much involvement from the host/dedicated owner imo. I don't miss that part of dedicated, as the less work I gotta do on RCon and the more I can do in the game is worth it. Matchmaking blows on the PC for sure, but as long as my clan-mates and I can find eachother, and the price is right when I buy, I'm good.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hehehe, now that's good thinking!  Think ATI main card activating PhysX with modded drivers, but instead of evil nV taking away physX support... evil IW is taking away dedicated server support.  HACK AWAY!!!



Or if the engine is incredibly similar you could take the Multiplayer COD6 maps and make them into COD4 maps through a coded tool and make COD6 maps into a sort of expansion for COD4. We would have to port "guns and characters models" over to be authentic but its not like COD6 isn't a port already(xbox 360 port). Who knows... COD4 mod tools might work on COD6 files.

Just an idea.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I don't do well in cities. Do you Alex?



Ouch, the old ad hominem fallacy.  Watch out folks, this guy is good.

I am simply going to hold out for BF3, hopefully it won't be as disappointing as Operation Flashpoint.  There are plenty of other games to enjoy in this genre without give a red cent to those kitten humping droolers at IW.  Besides, no game could add up to all of the hype this one has been getting.


----------



## plaztikrhino (Oct 22, 2009)

I lost faith in IW when I seen how some of the "new" maps were just reskinned maps from cod2.  I have been playing COD since the beginning on a pc, but I believe this is the end of the road unless they fix this issue.  If we wanted "match making" then we would all have consoles, not pc's.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 22, 2009)

We don't want that matching bs, match.com > IWnet.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I take the political system seriously because I am involved in it. You are probably just a voter so you will see it in another light.



How are you involved in it?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> How are you involved in it?



I have worked for a local republican representative for a while, and I usually help with DNC national elections. I only work with moderates and I am a registered independent(unaffiliated). That being said, I hate dirty politics. When people rise above the backstabbing and make an effort to change things for the better, they deserve to be supported. 


Do you think COD6 is still worth buying? I don't.


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Do you think COD6 is still worth buying? I don't.



Saving my money for Crysis 2.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 22, 2009)

imo this is..just a horrible thing, they have gotten lazy and know people will buy there game, they could slap cod7 on a pacman game people would buy it and rave about how good it is, even if it was horrible they would say hey they made it that way, kinda like the halo series no matter how horrible it is always got good reviews just because of the name and cause the company would throw money at the reviewers. I will not buy this game and deture anyone from buying this game. this is a huge letdown.i hope they burn file bankruptcy which isnt gonna happen but i can dream, and i hope a real company that cares for its consumers pops up


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

Iv preordered borderlands, lfd2, and dragon age origins. I think I will be set for the cod release


----------



## shevanel (Oct 22, 2009)

i thought borderlands came out tuesday?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> Saving my money for Crysis 2.



I preordered L4D2 and I look forward to Crysis 2 cutting my i7 rig off at the kneecaps despite a gt300 or two at launch.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have worked for a local republican representative for a while, and I usually help with DNC national elections. I only work with moderates and I am a registered independent(unaffiliated). That being said, I hate dirty politics. When people rise above the backstabbing and make an effort to change things for the better, they deserve to be supported.
> 
> 
> Do you think COD6 is still worth buying? I don't.



I see. In my case I'm a political science student. My focus mostly is local (Philippines) and regional (ASEAN), but sometimes international too especially when Asia is involved. I'm about to take up European politics as well, considering that the EU is the model the ASEAN wants to emulate. 

And I don't like Republicans because they're the reason the USA occupied our country in the first place. We were already an independent country (heck we were about to formalize diplomatic relations with China and Japan at that time) but then the US "bought" us from Spain (after McKinley was re-elected...WHY DID HE HAVE TO WIN?!?!?; also in Congress, when the treaty of Paris was to be ratified, the Republicans obviously won).

And no, MW2 is definitely not worth buying, considering that it's already expensive ($60), but local prices, when converted is more expensive ($65), and with no proper MP support.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 22, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I see. In my case I'm a political science student. My focus mostly is local (Philippines) and regional (ASEAN), but sometimes international too especially when Asia is involved. I'm about to take up European politics as well, considering that the EU is the model the ASEAN wants to emulate.
> 
> And I don't like Republicans because they're the reason the USA occupied our country in the first place. We were already an independent country (heck we were about to formalize diplomatic relations with China and Japan at that time) but then the US "bought" us from Spain (after McKinley was re-elected...WHY DID HE HAVE TO WIN?!?!?).
> 
> ...



Well the local republican I have worked for is anti-war. Both sides have decided to go to war from time to time due to the military industrial complex's influence.

Countries that have a weak military tend to get conquered by stronger countries during their imperialism phase. Without your country getting conquered it probably wouldn't be as industrialized as it is today. Its part of its developing character. If the USA never had a revolutionary or Civil War, it would have probably never become as strong as it is today. Conflict brings unity if you are lucky enough to survive it.


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i thought borderlands came out tuesday?



it did for consoles. It comes out next monday (26th) for pc.


----------



## SirJangly (Oct 22, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I see. In my case I'm a political science student. My focus mostly is local (Philippines) and regional (ASEAN), but sometimes international too especially when Asia is involved. I'm about to take up European politics as well, considering that the EU is the model the ASEAN wants to emulate.



What part of PI? My family is mostly in Bohol, with some in Davao I believe. 

Also, I would not buy this game for single player only. I played cod4 a lot on 360, so I will probably go that route, if any.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I take the political system seriously *because I am involved in it.* You are probably just a voter so you will see it in another light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.

btw, the voter's view is the only one that's supposed to count. 


DaedalusHelios said:


> I have worked for a local republican representative for a while, and I usually help with DNC national elections. I only work with moderates and I am a registered independent(unaffiliated). *That being said, I hate dirty politics. When people rise above the backstabbing and make an effort to change things for the better, they deserve to be supported.
> *
> 
> Do you think COD6 is still worth buying? I don't.


And that discounts about 99% of all current politicians.


*Back on topic:* But as for the actual MW2 comments, I agree with you. I no longer see MW2 being worth buying. I'll wait till it's either on the discount rack, or I can buy it used.

Your engineering a dedicated server idea might work. As far as just porting the changes over to MW1, that would work for mp, but wouldn't bring over the new sp campaign, whatever that may hold in store.

Overall, this seems to me the beginning of the end of COD on pc. Now both COD devs suck ass for pc users.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Those who cannot debate policy try to defame a man by a more desperate means. The pillars of the right say Obama hates white people(said by Glenn Beck) and is Hitler(said by Rush Limbaugh). Its pathetic and shows a desperate effort lacking any moral backing. They try to say he has connections to everybody that has ever shaken his hand and put it into cooked up youtube videos/hate speech. Thats only the half of the push to destroy the presidency's image without any facts or policy knowledge. The average person lacks a background in political science so they are swayed by bullshit getting thrown without "fact checking" or understanding the techniques to get things ignored or brushed aside onto the public and believed to be some conspiracy rather than being confronted with real fact checking. Half of it gets debunked by places like snopes thankfully.
> 
> You want to defame the president just read about his connections to banking and how the financial market is still vastly unregulated. The banking sector were huge financial backers of Obama. Don't just use simple insults thrown in.





I have a feeling I'm paying your mortgage aren't I?

DaedalusHelios you need to relax man. First off if a man of ANY stature can't take a jab at his character then his character is weak. Obama is a grown man, I think he doesn't need you as a mother hen. The kinda attitude you have is a major problem in a America. Over sensitivity to crap that doesn't even matter while ignoring the real problems at hand. Like the lack of dedicated server support in MW2. 

Also if you "hate" dirty politics then why the jab at MT Alex? He just joked about a political radio station for G-d sake. Thats the first rule of dirty politics. Mudslinging. You better sit down and shut up before someone makes a real ass of you on here. I'm done with you. Heres a towel.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 22, 2009)

Got a legit copy CoD4 mw.

i'll just t*rr3n7 this mw2 out. In yo face IW!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy crap this went from a game to a political debate.

haha


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 22, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Holy crap this went from a game to a political debate.
> 
> haha



lol all we're missing out on here is religion, thatll get it going!!!!
Aah yes and women!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 22, 2009)

Bla bla bla religion... bla bla bla women... bla bla bla drugs.

There, let's focus on the game (crap) now


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 22, 2009)

who the F#$% cares who gets elected, were gonna get fU$#%# either way IMO...lol

and yeah...i just canceled my preorder and danced on IW face..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Was voted in by many times more idiots than what currently hate him.



And replaced the one idiot who made all of you look bad. 




			
				game publicity said:
			
		

> Nonstop Action - Modern Warfare 2 contains no cutscenes, so players are always engaged in the action, no matter where they are in the game.



Is this like the non stop action of L4D which IMO was severely lacking the awesomeness of SP cut scenes. 

Even if I had a console I would still avoid MW2.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 23, 2009)

Stop Hijacking Ma Thread! 

No more political discussion, and more about how much MW2 SU*ks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2009)

oh man i am close to giving my very first infraction! you always remember your first!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a feeling I'm paying your mortgage aren't I?
> 
> DaedalusHelios you need to relax man. First off if a man of ANY stature can't take a jab at his character then his character is weak. Obama is a grown man, I think he doesn't need you as a mother hen. The kinda attitude you have is a major problem in a America. Over sensitivity to crap that doesn't even matter while ignoring the real problems at hand. Like the lack of dedicated server support in MW2.
> 
> Also if you "hate" dirty politics then why the jab at MT Alex? He just joked about a political radio station for G-d sake. Thats the first rule of dirty politics. Mudslinging. You better sit down and shut up before someone makes a real ass of you on here. I'm done with you. Heres a towel.



Thanks for trolling. It would be a better forum without you. You brought the politics here. BTW I have no debt so mortgages aren't my problem. I come from a wealthy family. I am surprised your personal attacks haven't yeided an infraction but I guess thats what this forum is coming to. 

I am not offended anymore though. I realize there are idiots like you that are beyond hope in this world. I am done here for now. I waste time around the likes of your kind enough.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. 

There are just way too many infractions to give out in this thread for way too many of you. Hence, I hope all of you got your angst out because if I or any other moderator see this type of behavior continue in other threads infractions will come heavy.

Further discussion of Modern Warefare 2 can continue in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104165


----------

